# Mehrere Dateien mit JFilechooser auswählen und öffnen.



## Guest (16. Jan 2009)

Hi,
ich habe ein kleines Problem.ich möchte mit einem JFilechooser file open dialog mehrere Dateien auswählen und übergeben.
Das auswählen ist kein Problem das habe ich mit setMultiSelectionEnabled(true) gemacht...nur weiß ich jetzt nicht genau wie ich die dateien dann übergeben bekomme

Wenn ich eine Variable vom Typ file nehme dann bekomme ich immer nur eine datei übergeben...ich habs auch schon mit File[] versucht...jedoch weiß ich da nicht wie ich durch die einzelnen dateien durchzählen soll...kann mir wer helfen?

mfg


----------



## Guest (16. Jan 2009)

mit getselectedfiles lass ich mir mehrere dateien übergeben...hatte ich oben noch vergessen


----------



## SlaterB (16. Jan 2009)

der FileChooser wird dir die Dateien in einer Liste oder einem Array geben,
die kannst du in einer Variablen speichern, 
soweit klappt's?

der Rest hat nun NULL KOMMA NIX mit JFileCooser zu tun, nebenbei bemerkt 

eine Liste/ ein Array durchläuft man mit einer for-Schleife


----------



## Ebenius (16. Jan 2009)

Sun Tutorial: The for Statement


----------



## Guest (17. Jan 2009)

geil danke habs hinbekommen...mal noch ne frage kann man die mehrfachauswahl auch irgendwie mit der maus machen?ich muss immer strg gedrückt halten und dann die dateien einzeln anklicken


----------



## Gast (17. Jan 2009)

hm? Dann machst du das doch "mit der Maus", oder wie klickst du?


----------



## Guest (17. Jan 2009)

ja ich mein aber das man so ein kleines kästchen aufzieht und die dateien so markieren kann...wie beim windows mediaplayer


----------

